# 1.37 m! Freddy fängt Riesenhecht



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

Was für ein Monsterhecht


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2019)

Was für ein Klavier! Gratulation! 
Mal schaun, wann das Tragen von Harness & Co bei den Pikehuntern in Mode kommt!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2019)

Was für ein Monster


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> "Ich wusste innerhalb weniger Sekunden, dass der Fisch über 1,20 m groß war". sagt Freddy.



Dem glaub ich das sogar. 

Gehört zwar immer auch etwas Glück zu so einem Fang, aber bei Freddy Harbot steckt m.E. wesentlich mehr dahinter.

Dass da der Köder nicht werbewirksam aus dem Maul hängt etc. spricht auch für ihn.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2019)

Toller Fisch.
Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## zandertex (23. Dezember 2019)

Quasi ein 9 Darter!!!Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## glavoc (24. Dezember 2019)

Wunderschöne KrokoMama - Big up und Petri!


----------



## Bronni (24. Dezember 2019)

Ein ganz, ganz dickes Petri, was für ein Klopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Bronni schrieb:


> was für ein Klopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das sind ja fast schon Muskymaße.

Hat auch nicht den falschen getroffen.


----------



## pikehunter (24. Dezember 2019)

Was ein Brett! Das ist ein absoluter Endgegner.   Ganz dickes Petri Heil Freddy !!!


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2019)

Petri.
Schöne Hechtdame.....


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Schöne Hecht*dame*



Wo du auch wieder gleich  hinguckst 

Würde da aber nicht widersprechen wollen.


----------

